# 65 frame serial # location?



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

I was told it in the back on the left side on the top of the frame.
Mine only has surface rust, but I can't find it.
I'm assuming the left side mean the driver's side (?)
If anyone could advise where I would find it, and maybe a trick to
be able to see it among the surface rust, I would appreciate it.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Paul,

My 66 was just behind the rear tire body bushing mount on the top of the frame (drivers side). Even with the frame sandblasted it was difficult to find, use a chemical rust remover with a steel brush and see if that helps.


----------

